# Can I hang a picture over a main breaker panel?



## BRO931 (Jul 12, 2010)

I've got a breaker panel in a concrete block basement with a finished wall framed around it. The 2x4 frame wall has 2" rigid insulation behind it, but the box only has 1/2" plywood behind it. So the face plate of the box sits in a 1-1/2" recess. My wife wants to hang a picture over the panel box to cover this recess. Is there any hazard to putting objects in front of the breaker box? 

I know they are designed to contain internal arcing that might occur due to lightning, etc. Do they need to have the panel door free to swing open in case of such an event? I also wonder if this might cause the box to become colder than the room and begin to condense moisture inside. I don't have any AFCI/GFCI "heaters" in there.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

A picture is fine since it can be easily removed to service the panel.


----------



## darren (Nov 25, 2005)

Maybe put a picture of an electrical panel and see if anybody notices:thumbup:


----------



## Mr. Shed (Mar 20, 2009)

Not a problem.


----------



## MikeKy55 (Nov 4, 2009)

darren said:


> maybe put a picture of an electrical panel and see if anybody notices:thumbup:


rotflol....


----------



## Stubbie (Jan 7, 2007)

Not a good idea .. the disconnecting means for any dwelling service must be readily visible, labeled and accessible.

If you have a fire the fireman would like to disconnect the service he is not going to be able to find it behind a picture nor will anyone else not familiar with what you have done in the event of an electrical event that requires emergency disconnection of a branch circuit or the entire service.


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

Covering the panel for our firemen isn't a problem. They are all equipped with an axe with a point on the back.
They just start swinging it until the panel appears.


----------



## dhubz (Nov 2, 2010)

Its not a problem, I haven't been into very many homes that the panel is not hidden by something. They are almost always behind a removable panel, or cabinet style door, or even a full size door, like a small closet.
Always check your local rules and regs, but its not a problem where I am as long as when you remove the covering you have 3ft of clearence in front.


----------



## RST (Jul 19, 2009)

In my opinion I would not do this unless the picture only hid part of the panel. Someone looking for a panel might look behind doors or in closets, but I wouldn't expect them to look behind pictures. It's not just fireman either, but contractors, babysitters, anyone else who might be in the house when a circuit blows.

Maybe build a door for the panel door? Or paint the panel some other color so it's less obtrusive? 

RST


----------



## BRO931 (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks for all the input folks. The main reason for the picture is just to hide the recess in the wall. I'm thinking a flush cabinet door might be the way to go here. I'll check on the local codes. I do recall something where there had to be three feet of clearance in front of the breaker panel. But there is a metal door over the breakers already. What's the harm in a second one made of wood?


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 11, 2008)

I tell folks if they don't like the look of that panel in their (bedroom, living room, kitchen, etc) to hang a picture over it.

Not a problem as far as I'm concerned.

Neither is it a Code issue, AFAIK.

Even the old Trillian panels were made to house a picture or wallpaper in/on the covers, to "hide" it.


----------



## Stubbie (Jan 7, 2007)

kbsparky said:


> I tell folks if they don't like the look of that panel in their (bedroom, living room, kitchen, etc) to hang a picture over it.
> 
> Not a problem as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> ...


AFAIK it isn't addressed by the NEC or any local codes. So I don't think it is a code violation to hide the panel with a picture. It just needs working clearance and accessibility. I used the word 'must' not to imply it was code required but in IMO you want it visible for safety reasons. I don't think it is a big deal one way or the other. I'll take the nice, crisp, clean look of an electrical panel over a picture any day ....hmmm that might depend on the picture ... :wink:


----------



## SPINA ELECTRIC (Feb 19, 2011)

As long as it is accessible periodddddddddddd


----------



## NCpaint1 (Aug 13, 2009)

If there is a fire, I doubt the firemen will be wandering around your home looking for the shutoff...especially when they can access it from outside


----------



## clydesdale (Nov 25, 2010)

NCpaint1 said:


> If there is a fire, I doubt the firemen will be wandering around your home looking for the shutoff...especially when they can access it from outside


See this article for some background on electricity and working structure fires. 

http://www.workingfire.net/misc11.htm


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

I believe firemen want the disconnect at the pole not at the panel. There is still live power when only the panel is shut off unless the panel is remote from the structure.


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

To my mind, if I were a fireman, I would remove the meter.
Of course, with an over-head service. its conceivable that flames would melt the service conductors.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Fireman I talked to told me they used to cut the lines at the pole with bolt cutters. OSHA or some other safety entity stopped them. They now have to wait for the POCO.


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

I always thought they had to be visible and accessible. That is why I have not covered mine. Maybe I can hang a spice rack over it. It would still be accessible by lifting the rack.


----------

